# Multi species vivarium



## dragons breath (May 20, 2010)

I have currently been keeping a multi species viv and with careful montoring all my pets are extremly happy and healthy not to say i had to remove one water dragon but that was due to coming to maturity and both dragons being male.All the other occupants with careful research have been getting on fine :2thumb:


----------

